# Verschenke: Paysafecard-Pins für Free2Play-Spiele | Gesamtwert: 42€



## Konstantin1995 (27. August 2014)

*Verschenke: Paysafecard-Pins für Free2Play-Spiele | Gesamtwert: 42€*

*Hallo Freunde kostenloser Online Spiele!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe insgesamt sieben Paysafecard-Pins - direkt einzulösen im jeweiligen Free2Play-Titel - zu verschenken, da ich selbst keinen Bedarf dafür habe.

Einzulösen bis: *31.08.2014 (abgelaufen)*



Hazard Ops
|   5€ 0066 1168 3555 1298

Dragon's Prophet
|   5€   0907 0741 8702 3049

Tiny Island
|10€ 0745 0034 6242 8236

Shakes & Fidget
| 10€

Einzulösen bis: *13.09.2014*



Goodgame Empire
| 2€

Einzulösen bis: *30.11.2014*



Drakensang Online
| 5€

Dark Orbit
| 5€


Verfahren wird natürlich nach dem FiCoFiSe-Prinzip: First come, first serve!  
Falls sich jemand revanchieren wollte, würde ich mich aufopfern und übrige/nicht gewollte Game-Codes á la Steam etc. entgegennehmen. 




P.S. und Off-Topic: Kann man Bilder im Forum auch direkt, also nicht als Miniatur einfügen? So sieht's doof aus.


----------



## VierH (27. August 2014)

Also ich würde gerne den pin von Shakes & Fidget nehmen.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (29. August 2014)

Scheinbar bin ich nicht der einzige, der Browser-/ Free2Play-Spiele eher links liegen lässt. Verschwendung kann ich einfach nicht ertragen, also holt euch die Codes! 
Da am Sonntag bereits 3 der PINs verfallen, versuche ich die Codes zusätzlich auf Videogameszone.de los zu werden.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (31. August 2014)

Falls in den letzten 1,5 Stunden doch noch jemand über diesen Thread stolpern sollte (  ), stehen oben jetzt die PINs für jene PaysafeCards, welche bis heute einzulösen sind.


----------

